# Appartamento backflushing



## Normski (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi, New to the forum.

I have had my Appartamento for about 3 years, and it has served me well with 3 or 4 coffees a day.

Just recently however, when I backflush it with the blind filter, the pump stops after about 2-3 seconds, each time I pull the lever. I don't recall that happening in the past.

Is this normal, or is my pump on the way out?

It works perfectly for pulling shots etc.

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Normski welcome to the forum. Has the vibe pump got a thermal fuse on it. You need to remove case and look


----------



## Normski (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks for the quick response Dave.

I do notice that the pump actually sounds like it is still trying to pump (hum sound rather than "vibrating" sound), which makes me suspect pump is just getting weak, hence only stopping when the blind filter is being used, and just can't pump against the pressure, if that makes sense. It works fine with the standard filter installed, so pretty sure it is not the thermal fuse (if it has one).

It may just be normal ?

Cheers


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Hello

I've had the same machine , 4+ yrs, and never had the same issue.

I did have to change the circuit board recently:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58930-rocket-appartamento-boiler-pressure-at-zero-doesnt-want-to-heat-up/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=833457&embedComment=833457&embedDo=findComment#comment-833457

But also did a quick forum check and came across this which might help

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55230-rocket-appartamento-issue/?do=embed


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Normski these pumps last much longer than 3 or 4 years. The machine/pump is not scaled up is it?


----------

